# Gaia



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Picked up a new little doe on the 23rd, Recessive Yellow Piebald  She's 7 weeks old.


----------



## Juliekeensnapper (Oct 7, 2017)

She's beautiful


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice! Planning to breed her or just a new pet?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love that colour.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys!



Lake Mousery said:


> Nice! Planning to breed her or just a new pet?


I hope she can help save my Dutch line


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh ok. Yikes, you are going to have some work with breeding back to the proper markings. :shock: Best of luck!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lake Mousery said:


> Oh ok. Yikes, you are going to have some work with breeding back to the proper markings. :shock: Best of luck!


I know, but it's the best I could come up with, and it can't be worse than what I have right now (I hope lol). It's a desperate attempt to save things


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah. It is completely understandable, but unfortunate for all the work. I am doing the same thing with my Roans and Merles. Outcrosses to expand the gene pool, then consolidating the best quality.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Beautiful x


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

very pretty.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

